# RV copper to pex



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

This is a tad off topic....

My BIL bought an old airstream, brought it home, hooked up the water to find all the copper lines had froze and broke. He’s going to repipe it himself but asked me if I knew how to transition from the copper to pex.

Obviously, being an RV, it’s an odd ball size. It looks like thin wall 5/8”.

Just wondering if anyone here might have some experience with this nightmare.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> This is a tad off topic....
> 
> My BIL bought an old airstream, brought it home, hooked up the water to find all the copper lines had froze and broke. He’s going to repipe it himself but asked me if I knew how to transition from the copper to pex.
> 
> ...


just braze pex fittings onto the copper, the braze will fill in any gaps and be strong, unlike soldering...do 1/2 inch fittings fit on and how much play is there?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

1/2” doesn’t fit over or in and a 3/4 fitting has a big gap. I have a chunk of it. I’ll take pictures tomorrow after work.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> 1/2” doesn’t fit over or in and a 3/4 fitting has a big gap. I have a chunk of it. I’ll take pictures tomorrow after work.


 how about a st pex adapter? one of these may fit over in or around what you have...



https://www.supplyhouse.com/Bluefin-PXSA050-1-2-PEX-x-1-2-Copper-Fitting-Brass-Adapter-Lead-Free


or this


https://www.supplyhouse.com/Bluefin...4-Copper-Fitting-Male-Brass-Adapter-Lead-Free


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I tried that, way too small. We have an Ace on the west side that has everything. So much that you have to ask an employee to lead yo to what you’re looking for. Seriously, if they don’t have it, it doesn’t exist.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

if it's 5/8 you can use a compression fitting with a rubber ring inside x 1/2 Female, can't remember the name but I have them in the truck for 5/8" water mains. My own house comes in with 5/8"

Or can you what do you call it swage it?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> This is a tad off topic....
> 
> My BIL bought an old airstream, brought it home, hooked up the water to find all the copper lines had froze and broke. He’s going to repipe it himself but asked me if I knew how to transition from the copper to pex.
> 
> ...



You need these: https://www.supplyhouse.com/Elkhart-20118-3-4-x-5-8-OD-ACR-Copper-Coupling

That will go from the 5/8" nominal(3/4" OD) to 1/2" nominal(5/8" OD) so you can use standard 1/2" copper pipe(5/8" OD).

You could use those couplings with 1/2" pex x street copper adapters.


.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Maybe refrigeration copper, check an a/c supply


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> Maybe refrigeration copper, check an a/c supply


That's what I posted, an adapter to go from ACR to 1/2" water pipe. ACR means Air Conditioning and Refrigeration. Copper water piping is the same as copper ACR tubing, we just only use every other size for water.

.


----------

